# Aachen - Germany



## Autostädter (Nov 29, 2009)

Location: Western Germany, near the border to Belgium and the Netherlands
Population: 260,454
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aachen

1



2



3



4



5



6



7



8


----------



## Autostädter (Nov 29, 2009)

9



10



11



12



13



14



15



16


----------



## Autostädter (Nov 29, 2009)

17



18



19



20


----------



## Autostädter (Nov 29, 2009)

21



22



23



24


----------



## Autostädter (Nov 29, 2009)

25



26



27



28



29



30


----------



## Autostädter (Nov 29, 2009)

31



32


----------



## yabbes (Sep 18, 2011)

Danke! I love it, you see how strong the connections are to the Low Countries. :applause: :bow: beautiful architecture


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Aachen is part of the Maasregion, which is divided over the western part of North-Rhine-Westphalia in Germany, the southern part of Netherlandish Limburg and large parts of the Belgian provinces of Limburg and Liège. There are clear cultural, historical and architectural similarities. Aachen is a nice and cosy city and especially worth the trip for visiting the Aachener Dom.

Great collection of pictures. Will there be more?


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

awesome! I love those cobbled-stone narrow streets with shops on the sides. the old arachitecutres are really great/


----------



## Autostädter (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks! 

33



34



35


----------



## Autostädter (Nov 29, 2009)

36



37



38


----------



## Autostädter (Nov 29, 2009)

39



40


----------



## Autostädter (Nov 29, 2009)

41



42



43



44


----------



## Autostädter (Nov 29, 2009)

45



46



47


----------



## Autostädter (Nov 29, 2009)

48


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice pictures, Aachen is a nice city.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Looks like a Dutch or Belgian city.


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Wunderbar! Kaiserstadt


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice thread on Aachen, thanks for the great photos @Autostadter. :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Beautiful city :cheers:


----------

